# I don't believe this man should get his dog back



## KOAandOBI (Aug 10, 2012)

Dog left on mountain rescued

This story made me choke up. I do not believe this man should get his dog back . I would NEVER leave one of my dogs behind...


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

He left her there and assumed she died! He didn't even attempt to go back and look for her? 

No way should he get her back.

He should at least be charged with animal neglect.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No he shouldn't, he abandoned that dog and did nothing to try and rescue it. The dog should go to someone who will cherish the dog as it should be


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

For frick's sake.



> He says he was hiking with the dog when she became injured with a storm approaching. He says he tried to carry the dog down the mountain, but couldn't so he left her behind, assuming she had died. Instead, Missy survived and now he wants her back.


There's no way this guy needs his dog back, this dog, or any dog!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

There shouldn't even be any question about who should get or who shouldn't get the dog in this case. I'm sure they have to do an investigation though.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

oh **** no!

This man better not get this dog back..


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't know. I've heard different versions of htis story. He contacted law enforcement and tried to get someone to go back with him to get the dog before the storm hit, was told that it was too dangerous. I've also heard that he went back to the area where he left her and that she was gone, so he assumed that she was dead.
It's a case that is definitely NOT as black/white as it seems.
How often does the media tell both sides of the story VS telling the version that will sell the most drama?


----------



## KOAandOBI (Aug 10, 2012)

That does make the story grey...you are correct. However, I can only speak for myself when I say I can't imagine ever abandoning one of my dogs. For any circumstance. I truly believe I would die for them...or with them if that were to be the case.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

If the story is true.....he doesnt deserve that dog.....or any others....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

KOAandOBI said:


> That does make the story grey...you are correct. However, I can only speak for myself when I say I can't imagine ever abandoning one of my dogs. For any circumstance. I truly believe I would die for them...or with them if that were to be the case.


well, I have young children. I love my dogs more than anything, but I couldn't die for them and leave 2 children without a mother. I'm sure my husband would vote for me over the dogs too, so I should probably take his feelings into account.

Maybe that is why I can find it plausible that someone would make the decision to leave the dog behind because there was a severe impending storm. We don't know that the guy didn't go back to get his dog. We do know that he allegedly contacted law enforcement trying to get someone to go save her before the storm got any worse. 

If, when he was told "no" he just said "oh well, she's probably dead by now" then by all means he shouldn't get her back. But I don't take the media's word as gospel on anything.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I got to hear this story as it was occurring through a friend that works with rescue groups in Colorado. She helped get the men together to get the dog.. truly a touching story.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Why didn't he go back after the storm was over? Even if LE wouldn't initially help him he could have done that. 

I don't think he should get her back. No way I would just assume my dog was dead and forget about her. I would have been INSANE to get back up on that mountain. That is assuming I would have left in the first place.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm just saying, do we know for sure that he didn't go looking for her? I've never heard anything one way or the other?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

A big hats off to those who went and searched for a dog none of them even knew. After reading about how crappy some people are, it's nice to hear about good hearted people like this.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

thank goodness for those 6 people who found her!  at least this is a happy ending. someone needs to give that pup a nice raw steak!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive heard that he tried to get her back but wasnt incredibly thorough trying.. but honestly, I could imagine it'd be pretty difficult to find people willing to go up with you and find a dog that may not be there or alive. I'm interested to hear the whole story.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like this man is going to be charged with animal cruelty.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Looks like this man is going to be charged with animal cruelty.


Is there a update?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Man faces animal cruelty charge after abandoning dog on mountain | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This is the only update I found so far with him being charged with animal cruelty.



Nigel said:


> Is there a update?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Man faces animal cruelty charge after abandoning dog on mountain | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo!


Thanks



Gharrissc said:


> This is the only update I found so far with him being charged with animal cruelty.


Sorry, I should of just said link. It appeared there might have been a different side to this story, like he might of actually put forth effort into rescuing his dog. That is not the case and the guy sounds like he should be charged. I could NEVER leave mine to die like that.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

For those that are interested in reading how it all came about from the rescuers end of things, check out the thread -- 14ers.com - View topic - Dog Found: Mt. Bierstadt!

The couple who found the dog posted on the 14ers.com website alerting the avid hiking community in Colorado. Really interesting read!! You can see how the community came together and how even at one point people thought it was a hoax. Rescuers who didn't know each other, came together to aid the dog. Pretty awesome read till the original dog owner came on the website.  

Feel sorry for the guy but obviously strangers were more willing to save his dog than he was. Don't think the guy should get the dog back. Hope the judge rules in favor of the Washburns.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't feel sorry for the guy at all. 

He left the dog to die a horrible death.


----------



## Nikolai553 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> I don't know. I've heard different versions of htis story. He contacted law enforcement and tried to get someone to go back with him to get the dog before the storm hit, was told that it was too dangerous. I've also heard that he went back to the area where he left her and that she was gone, so he assumed that she was dead.
> It's a case that is definitely NOT as black/white as it seems.
> How often does the media tell both sides of the story VS telling the version that will sell the most drama?


I completely agree, until we "know" both sides we cannot judge the person. Although I greatly dislike the idea of leaving a family member, if I'm weak and dehydrated then touting an 70ib GSD would be very troublesome down a mountain. 

I personally, would of fought myself to death before leaving my family behind.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I need to know the entire story also, both sides. 

Me, as with Nikolai, there is no way in heck, I would have left my dog there, I would have dragged her out if I had to , inch by inch, or I woulda died trying..


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope, even leaving her behind for a bit and coming back seems questionable. We all know if we left our dog behind that it would create shear panic for that loyal family dog. Shame on him. 
But unfortunately not everybody feels their family pet is their true companion. I hope the dog lives out its life in a new forever home.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

14ers.com - View topic - Dog Found (and saved): Mt. Bierstadt!

The owner of the dog did post on this thread for anyone that wants to hear both sides. He also had several friends that joined that board to post in his defense.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm reading that thread right now and am about half way through. Wow, this is a great read.
The owner posted and told his story. But the one thing I keep coming back to is, he left his dog and never looked back.
That is just unforgivable to me.

This is a quote from one of the rescuers who risked his life to save this dog:


> so you leave the dog for 8 days, dont do anything, dont try to go back with friends to get her, nada. just leave her there to die a slow, miserable death. seems reasonable.
> 
> now you want the dog back...after all the effort we went through to get the dog off the mountain, i dont think i can support giving her back to you. sorry, but i would hate to see this dog go back to someone who so callously left her on the side of the mountain and then did NOTHING for over a week.
> 
> i could forgive you leaving the dog bc of weather or inability to move her, but why didnt you go back with your friends? why did you do nothing? just abandoning her is unforgivable


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

The 8 wonderful caring rescuers and Missy when the got her down off that mountain. I had tears in my eyes seeing this picture.
http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh525/mountaingoat14/IMG_0277.jpg

Here's the page where there's pictures of the rescue.
14ers.com - View topic - Dog Found (and saved): Mt. Bierstadt!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I read the entire thread, and I don't have a problem with understanding the guy had to leave the dog, however, he left her there for 8 days and she'd STILL be there or dead by now, if others hadn't found her..

I cannot see any reasonably good excuse why he did not go back for her, therefore I feel he does NOT deserve to get her back.

I'll bet if he was 'down' on that mountain Missy wouldn't have left him


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'll bet if he was 'down' on that mountain Missy wouldn't have left him


Never! 
As far as I'm concerned, by abandoning her, he gave up his rights to her. 
He left her to die, plain and simple. He doesn't deserve to get her back.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Disgusting! I hope the prosecutor hits him with everything he can. I could almost excuse leaving her there but I can never excuse not going back for her somehow, someway! 

Of course this doesn't even touch on the fact that he no right to take her to a point that he couldn't safely get her down!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I read the whole hiking site thread. About midway through I think one of their members hit it head on with the below post-
_Dogs will follow their humans to their death, that's the kind of loyalty a dog has. What an example to live by.
They form lifelong bonds with their humans.
Her life is in your hands.
Man's best friend. No truer statement.

It is INCOMPREHENSIBLE and IMHO, unforgiveable that you did not post signs at the trailheads (Guanella Pass and Mt Evans - I looked for signs yesterday personally), you did not go look for her, you did not go to her side when she was hurt to provide food and water so she could survive until you could get help to get her out. 
You did not try to get her out yourself.
You are clearly not her best friend. You do not have her best interests at heart.

You did nothing.

Strangers took compassion on her helpless state and did what it took to get her out of the mess you put her in.

You show up after everybody did for you what you should have done over 1 week ago.

I cannot see putting this dog back in your care._

I think that about sums it up. He left her for whatever reason...how he dealt with it after the fact is simply unforgivable.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I don't think my issue is that he left her. In dangerous circumstances I can't say I wouldn't do the same.

BUT

You can bet to the gods I would have gone back for my dog after it was safe. I would have put up fliers, asked random strangers if I had to, but I would have done _something_.

This guy seems to have done pretty much _nothing_, and I think that is what really bothers me. Even if it was going back for a body to lay the poor thing to rest in peace. Show a little respect for the life that once was if that would have been the case.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

After reading through the other thread, I blame the owner's boss. According to the owner's boss, he wanted to stay and look for his dog but wasn't allowed to. Some people said he should've refused to go on the mandatory business trip, which would've likely gotten him fired. How would he pay any vet bills with no job? He's also a father. How would he continue to support his child(ren) with no job? With the current job shortage, would he have even found another job before he lost everything he owned? The sheriff's office and search and rescue refused to help when he asked them to, but they're more than ready to press charges against him for animal cruelty. Am I really the only one blaming the owner's boss for refusing to let him stay and rescue his dog?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

You blame the boss? Seriously?


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Betty said:


> You blame the boss? Seriously?


I'm not surprised at your response considering "the boss is always right" mentality in the US. I also blame the way the law looks at pets as property. There are laws that protect against job loss in family emergencies but pets aren't counted as family. If I was a boss and an employee needed to rescue their injured dog, there's no way I'd say no because I'd consider myself partly to blame if the dog died. Yes owner is to blame for taking his dog hiking, but everyone is blaming him for not going back for his dog when his boss is at fault for not letting him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

His boss is not at fault. The people who got the dog rescued did so by going on-line and organizing a rescue. There was nothing/no one preventing him from doing that. 

There was also nothing preventing him from asking a friend or family member to post signs at the trailhead, posting a lost dog report on line (he went on line to SEARCH for found dogs and that's how he found the thread on 14ers). 

Really, he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's another article.
Man faces animal cruelty charge after abandoning dog on mountain | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo!

The rescue team wants to adopt her...and I hope they are able to.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> I'm not surprised at your response considering "the boss is always right" mentality in the US. I also blame the way the law looks at pets as property. There are laws that protect against job loss in family emergencies but pets aren't counted as family. If I was a boss and an employee needed to rescue their injured dog, there's no way I'd say no because I'd consider myself partly to blame if the dog died. Yes owner is to blame for taking his dog hiking, but everyone is blaming him for not going back for his dog when his boss is at fault for not letting him.


Not I don't subscribe to the boss is always right mentality and wasn't even aware of one.

The Boss makes decisions based on what is best for the company.

I make decisions based on what is best for me.

He never went back.

It sounds like there is some kind of a staging area, he never put of posters there asking for help in locating his dog. 

He sat home on his couch and said poor me my doggie is dead, while his dog faced an agonizing death abandoned by the one the one that is suppose to protect her.

STRANGERS went back for her. STRANGERS did more for her then he did.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I just find it interesting that we live in a country where you can contact LE for help to get a dog off the mountain and be turned down because it is too dangerous, and then have LE charge you with animal cruelty for not trying harder to get the dog down.


...What??


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow, I read the whole 46 pages of that dog rescue thread. First of all. I would not have left my dog up there. If I traveled 50 feet in an hour, I would have done what I could. Let the SAR people come looking for me. But I would not have taken my dog someplace so dangerous. 

Second, the business trip. Really? Our secretary at work had her dog run away on the 4th because of fireworks. If there was a phone lead, she was out of the office chasing it down. The boss was cool with it, and she is our only secretary. 

I quit a job because a business trip coincided with a vacation I had planned.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Shaina said:


> I just find it interesting that we live in a country where you can contact LE for help to get a dog off the mountain and be turned down because it is too dangerous, and then have LE charge you with animal cruelty for not trying harder to get the dog down.
> ..What??


this


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

To me - it is pretty simple:

He abandoned the dog. Period. 

Stangers who heard about the dog from other strangers rescued the dog. Period.

He showed no responsibility or love for the dog after he abandoned her. Some guilt maybe....

Strangers rescued the dog.

Missy is better off with people who cared enough about her to rescue her.

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> To me - it is pretty simple:
> 
> He *abandoned *the dog. Period.


That really is the issue. He will have to prove that he tried to go back up and get her. Other than one feeble attempt at getting the park rangers to do it. Obviously he did not make a very widespread effort or she wouldn't have been found accidentally.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Shaina said:


> I just find it interesting that we live in a country where you can contact LE for help to get a dog off the mountain and be turned down because it is too dangerous, and then have LE charge you with animal cruelty for not trying harder to get the dog down.
> 
> 
> ...What??


It is simple; humans/rescue teams don't go rescue pets because their resources are reserved for human rescue. A child, they'd have gone. Another adult, or party of adults or adults/kids, they'd have gone. 

But not a dog. 
The human who abandoned her, it is his responsibility to go get her. 
There's a lot wrong with that; he shouldn't have brought her, or at least got her the proper gear including booties or whatever.

But when he refused to go find her, he _abandoned_ her. That's illegal.

Of course he should not get her back; and he ought to be charged, too.
PS. In some areas they are charging stranded people with the fees incurred while going to get them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seriously, if that were my dog...I would have been contacting every news media in a 100 mile radius begging for help. I would have contacted humane societies, rescues, anyone that I thought might have the resources to help me get her down.

I can't imagine leaving your animal on a mountain for dead. Can not even fathom what might have been going through that man's mind then or now that he thinks he should get her back. Those boys that went up that mountain to get her have every right to keep her. If it hadn't made national news, the original owner would never have known. He left her to die a horrible death.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Agree- a dog would save your life, 10x over, you owe it to the dog, to save it's live _once._

BTW, why did he continue to hike when her paws were getting cut?? He could have turned back long before the storm hit, or found a safer route, or given up altogether and gotten out safely, long before any of this occurred!


----------

